# Imidacloprid granules



## Gilda (Jun 10, 2009)

I have seen this without fertilizer and for houseplants. Would it be safe to use on paphs ? .22% of the imidacloprid


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2009)

Granules to place on top of the media rather than mixing with water and spraying? Interesting concept -- it is a systemic, and it might get rid of any insects in the media as well, as they dissolve and filter down.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 10, 2009)

Dot ,do you think it would hurt paph roots ?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't know. I've drenched the potting mixes of all my orchids with a fairly strong solution of Bayer's Tree & Shrub, but that's a solution. I'd worry a bit about the granules burning the roots if they lay against them. But I really don't know.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 10, 2009)

What measurements do you use for the Bayers Tree & Shrub concentrate ? I have some of that .


----------



## John D. (Jun 10, 2009)

I use the bayer tree and shrub .72% imacloprid at 1 1/2 teaspoons to a pint of water. Makes the same concentration as the premixed Rose and Flower spray.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 11, 2009)

John D. said:


> I use the bayer tree and shrub .72% imacloprid at 1 1/2 teaspoons to a pint of water. Makes the same concentration as the premixed Rose and Flower spray.



Thanks John !


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 11, 2009)

just remember that the granules are not made to be mixed with water.
if it is the one i think it is, that particular formulation is to be either incorporated into the media or used a top dressing.
mixed with water into a spray, it will probably only waste pesticide and possibly contaminate things.

my concern with using the granular form is that it may just wash out instead of leach into the media and then be picked up by the roots and absorbed into the plant.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 11, 2009)

the granules are likely a home version of merit, which has been used for a long time. place on top of pot and water in. to catch runoff, just put your plants or plant in a tray so that the pot sits in and soaks up the runoff. you should follow the directions exactly as to how much water you use to wash it in. otherwise you could put it into a gallon water jug with the required chemical and water, shake it up and pour into pot with tray to catch water so plant still soaks it up. imidacloprid has had an excellent reputation for not burning flowers or plants when used properly, even at nursery rates which are likely higher than the rates stated with home use chemicals but you would have to compare to see if the amount of chemical is the same. I wouldn't be worried about burning paph roots if used properly, as long as the roots are not dry dry before using the chemical. normal moisture would be best.

wanted to add that often certain chemicals aren't that hazardous if they are listed as 'wettable powder' or 'wettable dissolvable granules' or things like that; often a chemical will be hazardous or be likely to cause burns to plants and other things if it is formulated using an oil or petroleum solvent to place the active ingredient in suspension, sort of like using alcohol to mix hormones with instead of water. the oils often do the burning


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2009)

John D. said:


> I use the bayer tree and shrub .72% imacloprid at 1 1/2 teaspoons to a pint of water. Makes the same concentration as the premixed Rose and Flower spray.


I like your proportions better than mine. 2 oz per gallon vs. 1 C (8 oz) per gallon, which is what I used. It did take care of any bugs, though, including fungus gnats. But if 2 oz. works as well, it sure would be a savings!


----------



## Ray (Jun 13, 2009)

I have used the "Once a Year Tree & Shrub" formula (1.47% imidicloprid), sticking with one ounce per gallon, matching John's final concentration, which if I'm not mistaken, is what's in the "use without dilution" versions.


----------

